# US Embassy Vehicle Hit by Car Bomb



## The91Bravo (Jan 17, 2008)

Beirut, VBIED hits embassy vehicle, just found this folks...

http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5h_DD4r0_NvOZqXHp0QCi441BRwhQD8U72CA07

pics here:

http://www.foxnews.com/photoessay/0,4644,3112,00.html


Fuck me....

The friggin terrorists need to get fucked up.. I am sorry, but I am sick of this shit!!

Liberals think it will always stay overseas, and the 'head in the sand' defensive method will work.. BULLSHIT!!

9/11 was not a friggin Fiction Novel... WAKE THE FUCK UP!!!

/end of rant/

So, how was y'alls day??


----------

